# Scorpion Stung Me!



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 27, 2013)

hey i have a baby flinders ranges scorpion and it stung my when i was feeding him (i couldnt find my tongs) what should i do is it enough venom to do any thing i mean where he stung me just hurts a little!


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

before buying any reptile/ scopions you should read up on how venomous they are and what will happen if you get bitten/ stung. do a quick google search, i don't keep scorpions so i can't answer you.

this is off living jungle web site.
Larger scorpion species such as the Desert, Rainforest and Flinders Range Scorpion can inflict more potent stings. Those who have adverse reactions to stings of any kind should be very cautious when keeping scorpions. Living Jungle strongly advises against handling your scorpion for this reason!

so i doubt you will be sick unless your allergic to other things like bees.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 27, 2013)

saintanger said:


> before buying any reptile/ scopions you should read up on how venomous they are and what will happen if you get bitten/ stung. do a quick google search, i don't keep scorpions so i can't answer you.
> 
> this is off living jungle web site.
> Larger scorpion species such as the Desert, Rainforest and Flinders Range Scorpion can inflict more potent stings. Those who have adverse reactions to stings of any kind should be very cautious when keeping scorpions. Living Jungle strongly advises against handling your scorpion for this reason!
> ...



1 i did not buy this scorpion it got given to me and thankyou im also not allergic to bees


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I was going to say, never buy any venomous animal unless you know how venomous they are and what to do when stung/bitten/envenomated? (I don't know the correct term) and how to handle it safely.

Quote from Flinders Ranges Scorpion (Urodacus elongatus) - AusGecko



> Scorpions are venomous, although no Australian species are considered to be dangerous to humans there is still the risk that you may be allergic to their venom in a similar way that some people are allergic to a bees sting, therefore death is still a possibility due to anaphylactic shock and handling should always be avoided.



So unless you are allergic to bee stings, you should be fine, however don't take my word 100% for that as I'm no expert on scorpions.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 27, 2013)

saintanger said:


> before buying any reptile/ scopions you should read up on how venomous they are and what will happen if you get bitten/ stung. do a quick google search, i don't keep scorpions so i can't answer you.
> 
> this is off living jungle web site.
> Larger scorpion species such as the Desert, Rainforest and Flinders Range Scorpion can inflict more potent stings. Those who have adverse reactions to stings of any kind should be very cautious when keeping scorpions. Living Jungle strongly advises against handling your scorpion for this reason!
> ...


Similar to what i was thinking but with the aid of hindsight i would have written "Before aquiring any reptile/ scorpion" :lol:


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Lachie3112 said:


> Yeah I was going to say, never buy any venomous animal unless you know how venomous they are and what to do when stung/bitten/envenomated? (I don't know the correct term) and how to handle it safely.
> 
> Quote from Flinders Ranges Scorpion (Urodacus elongatus) - AusGecko
> 
> ...


yea cheers i think ill be fine


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 27, 2013)

If you are still able to type the last reply 10 minutes after the sting then you are not allergic, or so it would seem, apply ice to the sting site and monitor your breathing and sweating, if your breathing becomes hard or you start sweating heaps more than the current room temp would indicate then ring 000 without hesitation, if nothing eventuates stay away from the stinging end till you learn how to feed it without getting yourself in a position to get stung......."THIS IS YOUR WAKE UP CALL".......................................Ron


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 27, 2013)

As said already, you'll be fine, unless your allergic to bees or something. The most it would do to you is sting for a while, maybe even rash and/or swell.

I don't think you're in any danger.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 27, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> As said already, you'll be fine, unless your allergic to bees or something. The most it would do to you is sting for a while, maybe even rash and/or swell.
> 
> I don't think you're in any danger.


neither do i as im not allergic to bee stings


----------



## BigDaddyO (Mar 27, 2013)

I've kept and bred australian scorpions for nearly a decade. If you haven't had breathing issues by this stage you'll be fine. 

Also this statement is completely wrong. "Larger scorpion species such as the Desert, Rainforest and Flinders Range Scorpion can inflict more potent stings."

The currently highest LD50 belongs to Salt Lake Scorpions (only 4cm long), and from experince it is scorpions from the buthidae and bothriuridae families which will pack the most punch.
Member of these families are the SMALLEST in australia. Largest families such as urodacidae (aka Flinders Range Scorpions family) and Liochelidae (rainforest scorpions) are less painful with Liocheidae
normally not even being felt. 

General rule of thumb is thin claw and a thick tail is more painful. If it has big claws its unlikely youll react at all.
I.E. Scorpions that look like this are going to hurt. 


That being said ALL scorpions are fast, agressive and don't like being handled. Allergic reaction can have serious consquences so you should treat them with respect and avoid handling where possible.


----------



## sharky (Mar 27, 2013)

Lachie3112 said:


> So unless you are allergic to bee stings, you should be fine, however don't take my word 100% for that as I'm no expert on scorpions.



Well there goes my dreams of owning scorpions  
Think you should be fine mate, if it does start to swell and you get dizzy symptoms there is no harm in just calling a local doc/hospital to check it out


----------

